# Line of Duty 2....Anyone Else..?



## Sprocket. (Feb 17, 2014)

Having enjoyed the first series from Jed Mercurio with Lennie James in the lead role and Gina McKee as a villain I waited to see how the second outing would fair.
Imo I enjoyed the opening episode, the cast that make up AC-12 are the three from series one with the brilliant Vicky McClure back at her best. Sat anticipating episode 2.
Not going to post any spoilers, catch it if you can on iPlayer.
BBC2 9 o' clock Wednesdays for the next five weeks.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Feb 17, 2014)

The lead investigator looks just like my 7yo nephew and lacks gravitas. I can't get past that, despite the excellent supporting cast and quite good storylines and script. It must also be said that it owes an enormous debt to The Ghost Squad which did everything this does but better.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 17, 2014)

I missed Ghost Squad.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 20, 2014)

I've just seen the first two episodes of series 2. Really impressed so far. I think Keeley Hawes is giving a tremendous performance.

I've not seen the first series, but I suspect that the reaction to the identity of the protected witness means I should probably catch up before next week. What do you think Sprocket.


----------



## urbanfeline (Feb 21, 2014)

I never watched the first series, but am getting interested in series two.

I agree that Keely Hawkes is excellent as the character DI Denton. 

I enjoyed this week's episode, seeing her turn the tables on her accusers. 

 She stated that she had always been underestimated and having now seen her deviousness, I cannot make up my mind if she was set up or is a participator in the crime.

Does anyone else have an idea about 'who did it'?


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 21, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I've not seen the first series, but I suspect that the reaction to the identity of the protected witness means I should probably catch up before next week. What do you think Sprocket.



The first series was very good especially the roles played by Lennie James and Gina McKee. But I think you do not have to see the first series to watch the current one, yes, there are parts that show the relationship developing within the team. But I didn't see the first series of The Bridge but thoroughly enjoyed the second and will watch the first at my leisure. I think you can easily do this with Line of Duty. 
I am impressed with the ever capable Adrian Dunbar's performance as Ted Hastings.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 21, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> The first series was very good especially the roles played by Lennie James and Gina McKee. But I think you do not have to see the first series to watch the current one, yes, there are parts that show the relationship developing within the team.



I dl-ed the first series and binge-watched it last night  I'm glad I did.


----------



## urbanfeline (Feb 28, 2014)

It is getting rather interesting.  I am glad her two colleagues believe now that she had been set up.


----------



## Supine (Feb 28, 2014)

I just watched s1 and it defo helps to understand the story in s2. not essential though.

I think s2 is one of the best written tv series i've seen recently. Excellent viewing


----------



## Ms T (Mar 1, 2014)

Am I right in thinking that "Dot" Cotton is well dodgy.  I seem to remember something shady from S1 but can't quite think what it was.


----------



## belboid (Mar 9, 2014)

just got up to date with this - even better than on the first series. The only thing that disconcerted me was how Keeley Hawes' Sargeant looked just like Brendan Rogers.

'Dot' is blates gonna be the other dodgy copper.


----------



## uk benzo (Mar 13, 2014)

Holy $hit, it was a bloody good episode last night.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm surprised that this is only #13 on this thread.
This is a seriously good program.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 13, 2014)

I am also loving this. Well written, well acted - one of the best things I've watched in a while


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Mar 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> just got up to date with this - even better than on the first series.



Just caught the last two and I agree, its on a higher level than S1.


----------



## belboid (Mar 13, 2014)

Cracking stuff. Dot is now double blates 'The Caddy' - great explanation of where the name came from from Morrisey.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 14, 2014)

just watched this weeks.  Bloody hell, it's good.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 15, 2014)

I've just realised this is written by Jed Mercurio, of Cardiac Arrest and Bodies fame. Those were another two series that didn't seem to get the acclaim they deserved. Frankly, I can't wait until Wednesday to see the last episode.


----------



## belboid (Mar 15, 2014)

I wasn't a massive fan of Cardiac Arrest, but Bodies was superb (& I think it did win BAFTAs and whathaveyou's)


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 15, 2014)

belboid said:


> just got up to date with this - even better than on the first series. The only thing that disconcerted me was how Keeley Hawes' Sargeant looked just like Brendan Rogers.
> 
> 'Dot' is blates gonna be the other dodgy copper.





belboid said:


> I wasn't a massive fan of Cardiac Arrest, but Bodies was superb (& I think it did win BAFTAs and whathaveyou's)



Agree both times. Weirdly like Brendan Rogers.


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2014)

It's superlative, gripping must watch drama, powerful (if sometimes drifting) plot, with fantastic performances, Keeley Hawes is a revelation as dour but dangerous DI Linton and Adrian Dunbar's (Hastings) understated acting is sublime, Mark Bonnar's character as DCC Dryden is arrogant authority personified,  Bafta's all round.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 19, 2014)

Last one tonight!!
I can't believe Denton is behind it all just to disgrace Dryden...I do hope it does not turn out that way.



treelover said:


> Keeley Hawes is a revelation as dour but dangerous DI Denton


 
I loved it when she clocked her neighbour with the empty wine bottle. And when she smacked DI Fleming behind the garage.
The interrogation of DCC Dryden had me on the edge of my seat last week. I thought it was brilliantly done.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a theory



Spoiler: potential spoilerish made up theory




Dot IS the Caddy.
Ackers WAS dirty.
The witness IS STILL ALIVE.
The burnt body was not angry man from series one.
Dryden did not kill girl.
'The Witness' had girl killed to blackmail Dryden.
Dryden was manipulated into putting Denton in place, but maybe as extra ammunition against her...
Dot is running a clean up operation.
Can't figure out if Denton was looking for abducted girl to cover her back.
On balance I think Denton probably *IS* a baddie after all...
Can't wait to find out what happens!!
Nice to see Neil Morrisey do proper acting..


----------



## treelover (Mar 19, 2014)

> http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2014/mar/19/line-of-duty-who-did-it-bbc-drama



So, have lots of others..


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 19, 2014)

And the entire BBC website goes down at 9:01 pm . Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 19, 2014)

That was good..


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 19, 2014)

Because I couldn't start watching it till about half nine when iPlayer started working again, a small measure of drink had already been taken. I'll need to watch it again - was Dryden involved in the conspiracy or not, for a start.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 19, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Because I couldn't start watching it till about half nine when iPlayer started working again, a small measure of drink had already been taken. I'll need to watch it again - was Dryden involved in the conspiracy or not, for a start.


can't tell you.  Not least because it's a teensy bit complicated.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 20, 2014)

Well that was brilliant. Best drama I have watched so far this year.
Brilliant cast Adrian Dunbar as the stoic Hastings perfect casting and Mark Bonnar as Dryden was in my opinion better than the original choice, Robert Lindsay could have done in the role. 
As stated above, a shed load of Baftas here.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 20, 2014)

I was disappointed by the last part.  

Why would the oh-so-clever Denton bring the wad of cash back home .  Was there any other evidence against her?  She'd batted just about everything else back quite well, apart from being a bit wobbly on the tracker


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2014)

very good finale, up to the standard of the rest of the show. 

she took the cash home cos they'd already searched there and she thought she was in the clear. I guessed about using summat that would be burnt in the fire to move the tracker   Tho from what they showed, she didn't really need to anyway.


----------



## kropotkin (Mar 20, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I have a theory
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pretty good guesses now we've seen the end!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 20, 2014)

belboid said:


> she took the cash home cos they'd already searched there and she thought she was in the clear.



And the cash was safe with her mother's stuff I think - it was her last chance to get it back, and she made a fuss, which partly tipped AC12 off. I suspect the Denton story isn't over, as the third series has been commissioned. The "Dot" Cotton story certainly isn't done.

Anyway, bravo, really enjoyed it. I hope Carly is OK, and at least calls her foster parents.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2014)

I really enjoyed it too and I really liked the ambiguous ending. There were so many threads and a lot of it was left still up in the air which I actually found more satisfying than the neat conclusions that happen so often in TV shows. The door is open for series 3 methinks. Where can I catch up on series 1? I assume that Tommy and Dot were a big part of series 1?

I thought Keeley Hawes was really excellent in this. A very interesting female character with a lot of depth which is unusual to see. You don't often see such brutality and scheming from female character combined with humanity and real sympathy. A complex and believable individual. I did not know where her character was going all the way through and she was a constant surprise. I think that her and DI Fleming might actually pass the Bechdel test!

The weakest actor for my money is the guy who plays Steve Arnot but he is surrounded by some real talent. Adrian Dunbar's struggle with morality was a particular joy to watch.


----------



## Rock Bottom (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry for joining this discussion so late - I only just got round to watch this show. I really enjoyed it, and agree that both Vickie McClure and Keely Hawes put in excellent performances, but I disagree with some of the criticism of Martin Compston's role.

Line of Duty managed to combine the grippingness and watchability of US TV with the complex characterization of UK TV. The problem with UK shows is that they forget they are primarily a form of entertainment (think Peeky Blinders), while in U.S shows, even if the characters are morally ambiguous (e.g. Breaking Bad's 2 main protagonists, various GoT roles), they are always inherently likable and you end up rooting for them. I guess it is the British sense of self-depreciation that really allows us to present and identify with truly irredeemable characters (think Basil Fawlty or Frank Gallagher).

So regarding Martin Compston's role - you are not supposed to like DC Steve Arnott. From the opening shots of series one, we begin to realise he is a man of limited ability. While he had a lot of action with the ladies, he is never portrayed as a smooth Lothario, but rather as an insecure and sleazy sex-addict, for which I think a 5 foot 6 average-looking Compston is quite well cast.

This all helps to build the suspense - who do you really align yourself with? Maybe DI Denton is really the soul of the series. Or is it Ted Hastings? No, he is controlled by his financial irregularities. Maybe it is Kate Fleming? Oh - she is also flawed. You always end up second-guessing yourself throughout.

This is quite clearly the best thing on British TV in quite a while.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 8, 2014)

BBC 2 has gone and commissioned another two series of this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/latestnews/2014/line-of-duty-recommission.html


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up HC.


----------



## gosub (Feb 9, 2016)

Line of Duty, series 3: strap in for a nail-biting ride - first look review


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 23, 2016)

Season 3 Starts tomorrow....


----------



## Wilf (Mar 23, 2016)

For reasons I can't quite define, I'm not a fan of the new feller in this, Daniel Mays.  Still, looking forward t it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 23, 2016)

I am hoping this will be of the same calibre as the first two series.
Cannot wait.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 24, 2016)

Eeeh, lot going on that episode tonight...


----------



## likesfish (Mar 25, 2016)

Turned it off just seemed the most  compeletly fucking stupid opening I've ever seen made no sense at all the other coppers firing their guns made no sense at all.


----------



## belboid (Mar 26, 2016)

Well, that was quite an opener. Poor Rachel


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 26, 2016)

Tommy Hunter's name was on Waldron's hit-list (via DenOfGeek)

Line Of Duty series 3 episode 1 review

So, typical Line of Duty mind-fuckery then.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 31, 2016)

No next of kin.

Whole story is gonna be right there.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, they kept *that* quiet!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 1, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Well, they kept *that* quiet!



It was deffo a 'wow' moment!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 1, 2016)

Kate is really, really bad at undercover work.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 1, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Kate is really, really bad at undercover work.


"Right then, person I've only been working with for a few days, did your mate murder someone?"


----------



## Wilf (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm really enjoying it, but wasn't that thrilled to see the plotlines from the last series entangling with this one.  It's wonderfully done with strong characters and great writing - and the converging plotlines probably make it even more so.  It's just a bit implausible.

Just finished watching 13 (series about a girl who is abducted for 13 years).  It was okay but definitely a couple of notches down from Line of Duty, in terms of character, intensity and the like.  I won't get too spoilery in case anyone is still watching it, but there were a couple of sub plots that you kept thinking were going to have a real impact on the main theme/outcome/whodunit. In the end they didn't and sort of resolved themselves in a fairly naturalistic way.  Suspect I probably prefer that kind of real life messiness rather than the L of D thing - even if it is still an excellent series.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 1, 2016)

Wilf said:


> "Right then, person I've only been working with for a few days, did your mate murder someone?"



People I don't really know ask me that regularly!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 1, 2016)

So the two plotlines converging are gonna reveal a vigilantic cop squad taking out ex members of a peado ring???

.....and peado king was the cockney geezer on the blower to Hari????


----------



## Wilf (Apr 1, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So the two plotlines converging are gonna reveal a vigilantic cop squad taking out ex members of a peado ring???
> 
> .....and peado king was the cockney geezer on the blower to Hari????


With added dimension of SC12 (or whatever they are called) being undermined or even suspended due to Lindsay Denton winning her appeal.


----------



## belboid (Apr 1, 2016)

Including plot lines from previous series' is one  of the things that mark LoD out as more interesting than most such shows. Nowt wrong with it at all - except it means you have to pay a bit more attention. At least enough to realise the squad is called AC12. 

My only problem with the latest development is how did Keeley Hawes get an appeal? Theres no new evidence on offer, the story about Steve planting evidence could clearly have been offered at her original trial, so...


----------



## baffled (Apr 1, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So the two plotlines converging are gonna reveal a vigilantic cop squad taking out ex members of a peado ring???
> 
> .....and peado king was the cockney geezer on the blower to Hari????



I reckon it was The Caddy (dot) on the phone and Hari was possibly involved in the hit on Hunter which turned into a mass murder after Denton veered off the agreed ambush route in S2


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 1, 2016)

baffled said:


> I reckon it was The Caddy (dot) on the phone and Hari was possibly involved in the hit on Hunter which turned into a mass murder after Denton veered off the agreed ambush route in S2


Yup.  Two close ups on suspiciously similar watches worn by Dot, and Hari's mystery caller.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 1, 2016)

belboid said:


> Including plot lines from previous series' is one  of the things that mark LoD out as more interesting than most such shows. Nowt wrong with it at all - .
> 
> .


It's not that it comes from the last series per se as that they are (seemingly) building it into one mega-plot. A contrast would be Happy Valley which ended up, the second series at least, with a few frayed ends of plot that they were happy to leave be.



> except it means you have to pay a bit more attention. At least enough to realise the squad is called AC12


 And that's another thing, you can't hear the dialogue.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 7, 2016)

Topical stuff....


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 7, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Topical stuff....



An vastly overweight abuser called Dale Roach...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice touch


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 7, 2016)

The penny has only just dropped with that...doh!


----------



## Wilf (Apr 7, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> An vastly overweight abuser called Dale Roach...


Also, Mr Smith.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2016)

And now they've made me like the Keeley Hawes character. (Would never have guessed that was possible.)
Such a great series.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 14, 2016)

zoooo said:


> And now they've made me like the Keeley Hawes character. (Would never have guessed that was possible.)
> Such a great series.


Yes, me too. I was thinking about clever writing as I watched.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 14, 2016)

zoooo said:


> And now they've made me like the Keeley Hawes character. (Would never have guessed that was possible.)



Never, ever, mess with Lindsay Denton was my main takeaway from this episode. Great stuff.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2016)

That scene was so satisfying.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 14, 2016)

zoooo said:


> That scene was so satisfying.



Yup; the number of times I would really, really like to give someone a good kicking!


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2016)

Right up the bum as well. Lovely.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 15, 2016)

zoooo said:


> That scene was so satisfying.


I've just watched it. Odious creep, stupid fool you don't try that crap with Lindsay Denton. Most satisfying indeed.


----------



## gosub (Apr 15, 2016)

yardbird said:


> I've just watched it. Odious creep, stupid fool you don't try that crap with Lindsay Denton. Most satisfying indeed.


indeed, you knew it was coming.


save the day WPC Bindra, before it gets more horrible (its going to get more horrible)


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 16, 2016)

My one quibble is just a continuity type error. Denton got 38 months for perverting the course of justice but had already served that so was let out. But she told Arnott outside what she'd been thinking for the last 583 days. That's nothing like 38 months. Or did I hear something wrong.

Also I think it must have been a retrial rather than an appeal. Being found guilty or not isn't  what you get after an appeal. Your appeal is allowed or it isn't


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 17, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> My one quibble is just a continuity type error. Denton got 38 months for perverting the course of justice but had already served that so was let out. But she told Arnott outside what she'd been thinking for the last 583 days. That's nothing like 38 months. Or did I hear something wrong.
> 
> Also I think it must have been a retrial rather than an appeal. Being found guilty or not isn't  what you get after an appeal. Your appeal is allowed or it isn't


She had a determinate sentence and had served half the total in prison, and was let out on licence: 

Types of prison sentences - GOV.UK


----------



## belboid (Apr 19, 2016)

Sorry, people _liked_ the Lindsey Denton scene?? It was one of the worst bits of writing I've ever heard in a quality show, just laughably bad. The man was (supposedly) an experienced social worker, and, within _five minutes_ of meeting his new client he's offering her a tenner for sex?  the only thing that would be more silly would if the next time he went over he asked her to put his cock in her mouth. It's not as if he could have found out she was an experienced copper who would know precisely how to twist his bollocks as painfully as possible. Just silly


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 19, 2016)

belboid said:


> Sorry, people _liked_ the Lindsey Denton scene?? It was one of the worst bits of writing I've ever heard in a quality show, just laughably bad. The man was (supposedly) an experienced social worker, and, within _five minutes_ of meeting his new client he's offering her a tenner for sex?  the only thing that would be more silly would if the next time he went over he asked her to put his cock in her mouth. It's not as if he could have found out she was an experienced copper who would know precisely how to twist his bollocks as painfully as possible. Just silly



If he _was_ a social worker, I suppose. Dot had already scoped out where she was staying.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2016)

belboid said:


> Sorry, people _liked_ the Lindsey Denton scene?? It was one of the worst bits of writing I've ever heard in a quality show, just laughably bad. The man was (supposedly) an experienced social worker, and, within _five minutes_ of meeting his new client he's offering her a tenner for sex?  the only thing that would be more silly would if the next time he went over he asked her to put his cock in her mouth. It's not as if he could have found out she was an experienced copper who would know precisely how to twist his bollocks as painfully as possible. Just silly



My thoughts exactly. Way too unbelievable.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 21, 2016)

Well I'd not seen that coming. This is really building up for next week's final episode when all the story threads (hopefully) come together.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 21, 2016)

Well, fuck me. That scene in the car at the end eeek.


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2016)

Couldn't quite see, who did the email go to?

Bit of an exciting one, that.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 21, 2016)

belboid said:


> Couldn't quite see, who did the email go to?



Edward somebody, so presumably Ted.

I'm semi-convinced Kate is onto Dot - someone on twitter speculated that she went to AC9, despite it being further away, because that was the unit Dot had to leave? I can't say I remember that detail from earlier though.


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2016)

Cheers. I thought yer woman said 'why _didn't_ you go to AC9' just because of the Masonic thing.


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 21, 2016)

belboid said:


> Couldn't quite see, who did the email go to?





TheHoodedClaw said:


> Edward somebody, so presumably Ted.



Yes, it was Edward.Hastings@ac12....


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 22, 2016)

Omg. 
Now I have to wait a whole fucking week for the finale...arrgh


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 22, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Never, ever, mess with Lindsay Denton .



Unless you're willing to go large


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 22, 2016)

So what are the odds on Arnott getting banged up for Denton's murder ?


----------



## gosub (Apr 22, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> So what are the odds on Arnott getting banged up for Denton's murder ?



depends, he's supposed to be under close surveillance, so hopefully Dot's fit up won't work


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 22, 2016)

I had expected it because someone had raised the possibility of it in the comment section of the Guardian blog.
Part of the fun is reading these but they do contain spoilers.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2016)

colbhoy said:


> Yes, it was Edward.Hastings@ac12....



Did it? Well, we'll know next week what his agenda is given the growing tension between his masonic membership and his seemingly genuine desire to hunt down the paedos.


----------



## gosub (Apr 22, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Did it? Well, we'll know next week what his agenda is given the growing tension between his masonic membership and his seemingly genuine desire to hunt down the paedos.



He'l go down the paedo hunting route,his politicoboss who wants to make Dot a DCI, not so much


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 22, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> ...
> 
> I'm semi-convinced Kate is onto Dot ...



I hope so as I almost shouted at the TV for her not to be so stupid last night!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2016)

gosub said:


> He'l go down the paedo hunting route,his politicoboss who wants to make Dot a DCI, not so much



I can see him buckling under peer and political pressure and hanging Arnott out to dry.


----------



## gosub (Apr 22, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I can see him buckling under peer and political pressure and hanging Arnott out to dry.


Or himself being hung out to dry as well, with Dot "the Caddy" Cotton the new defacto head of AC12


----------



## gosub (Apr 22, 2016)

Read the guardian review praising it for being "real world" then saying it hopes the reveal of Dots paymasters isn't too Bloefield - why do they have to reveal who's pulling Dot's strings


----------



## felixthecat (Apr 22, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I'm semi-convinced Kate is onto Dot


I'm completely convinced she is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2016)

gosub said:


> Read the guardian review praising it for being "real world" then saying it hopes the reveal of Dots paymasters isn't too Bloefield - why do they have to reveal who's pulling Dot's strings









blofeld


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 22, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Did it? Well, we'll know next week what his agenda is given the growing tension between his masonic membership and his seemingly genuine desire to hunt down the paedos.



Let's hope he does the right thing and sticks by his brothers at the Lodge


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 22, 2016)

gosub said:


> Or himself being hung out to dry as well, with Dot "the Caddy" Cotton the new defacto head of AC12



That is entirely possible. Series 4 has already been commissioned so presumably the end will need to set that up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Let's hope he does the right thing and sticks by his brothers at the Lodge


from the looks of it he's only an entered apprentice


----------



## Ms T (Apr 22, 2016)

Just caught up. Blimey!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2016)

We have been absolutely LOVING this - seriously good writing. Caught up with 3 episodes yesterday - gutted we have to wait til next weekend to watch the last one. He's rehearsing til late Thursday, we're busy Friday, and I've got 2 gigs on the Sat and Sun! I might see if the first two are on dl anywhere.


----------



## gosub (Apr 24, 2016)

Watched as they aired so can't remember 1st did dot come from vice.?


----------



## Saffy (Apr 27, 2016)

Just caught up with all the series 3 episodes, what excellent telly! 
Last episode tomorrow is a feature length one they said.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 28, 2016)

Saffy said:


> Last episode tomorrow is a feature length one they said.



Yep, 90 minutes. I'm really quite looking forward to it.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2016)

Ooo is it?! Fab!  We love it so much we've decided to watch it as it happens, which we never do with anything else ha   Plus the fella's rehearsal day's been changed so yay


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2016)

If bloody Cotton doesn't get his comeuppance by the end of this episode I'm going to absolutely EXPLODE.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 28, 2016)

The amount of drama and tension wrung out of jargon heavy interview scenes in this is really impressive.


----------



## Shirl (Apr 28, 2016)

That was good then


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh my christ, that was good.

I want to be Kate when I grow up. Comandeering a lorry and riding on the side of it with a massive gun? Yes please.


----------



## Sue (Apr 28, 2016)

Well that was all a bit tense.


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 28, 2016)

Brilliant series and a fantastic action packed ending.


----------



## JimW (Apr 28, 2016)

Not too keen on the subtitles about what happened after at the end as seems off for a work of fiction. Plus I'd have been delighted with Kate's headshot if I was playing Quake.


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2016)

Blimey.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 28, 2016)

That took a slight tonal shift towards the end of the episode it's fair to say, but my goodness that was a great series. The way they forensically took down Dot was just masterful writing and acting, and Kate packing an automatic weapon, hanging off the side of a lorry, was pretty good too.

Roll on Series 4.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2016)

It was great but the ending was a bit contrived. I was wondering what the armed police were doing outside the interview room - basically a plot device!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 28, 2016)

I mean that was about, what, 75 minutes of people talking, sat at various tables?


----------



## Sue (Apr 28, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I mean that was about, what, 75 minutes of people talking, sat at various tables?



Yep. And trying to work out how or if they were going to catch him out. Thought he was somehow going to get away with it, given he'd an answer for (practically) everything.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 29, 2016)

Series 4 was commissioned at the same time as series 3, so Mercurio had that freedom to do a bit of planning.

Dot isn't dead, is he? He's in the witness protection scheme that was offered to him.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Apr 29, 2016)

First 75 minutes - seriously good writing. Tense, exciting, riveting. As others have said it was essentially two interviews and the the pace and unfolding of the evidence was absolutely excellent.
Last 15 minutes - spectacularly daft. 

I am hoping that now Dot has been exposed as 'the caddy' that series 4 will focus on the hunt for those he was working for and whose interests he protected?  

Best series of the year so far, but I did note at the end that Peaky Blinders is replacing it in the 9.00 Thursday slot


----------



## gosub (Apr 29, 2016)

I remember being at a seminar when State of Play was first airing, where the then BBC Head of Drama said she liked her department because it gave the creative license to paint pictures in broad strokes that made statements other departments couldn't, for fear of litigation.




Adrian Dunbar was spot on.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 29, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> First 75 minutes - seriously good writing. Tense, exciting, riveting. As others have said it was essentially two interviews and the the pace and unfolding of the evidence was absolutely excellent. Last 15 minutes - spectacularly daft.


 

Agree 100% and I was hacked off that they chose to go this (completely and utterly implausible) route. Not to mention, apart from the testosterone-overload "let's all run around and shout a lot and point guns a lot" laziness, it didn't make any sense at all. Why would bent firearms copper risk it in a crowded police station? Why the shouty (and badly written) convo between Kate and Dot at the end? And why didn't she just try shooting him in the legs first? she's a trained firearms officer and it would have been the right thing to do tactically surely?

argh. it's eating away at me like a case of systemic corruption. It was SO GOOD in parts and then let down by these shenanigans.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 29, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> And why didn't she just try shooting him in the legs first? she's a trained firearms officer and it would have been the right thing to do tactically surely?



I think they are trained to always aim for the largest target - the torso.


----------



## gosub (Apr 29, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I think they are trained to always aim for the largest target - the torso.



even though she can hit a a moving bullseye at over 200yrds


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2016)

Ms T said:


> It was great but the ending was a bit contrived. I was wondering what the armed police were doing outside the interview room - basically a plot device!





Smokeandsteam said:


> First 75 minutes - seriously good writing. Tense, exciting, riveting. As others have said it was essentially two interviews and the the pace and unfolding of the evidence was absolutely excellent.
> Last 15 minutes - spectacularly daft.





trabuquera said:


> Agree 100% and I was hacked off that they chose to go this (completely and utterly implausible) route. Not to mention, apart from the testosterone-overload "let's all run around and shout a lot and point guns a lot" laziness, it didn't make any sense at all. Why would bent firearms copper risk it in a crowded police station? Why the shouty (and badly written) convo between Kate and Dot at the end? And why didn't she just try shooting him in the legs first? she's a trained firearms officer and it would have been the right thing to do tactically surely?
> 
> argh. it's eating away at me like a case of systemic corruption. It was SO GOOD in parts and then let down by these shenanigans.



Absolutely. It kind of ruined it for me that. I would have been happier for it to stop around about the bit where he falters and begins to fuck up.


----------



## evildacat (Apr 29, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I think they are trained to always aim for the largest target - the torso.


isn't the motto shoot to stop ?
Was ok but considering like others have said how many guns the police have on the streets here was ott.


----------



## Mab (Apr 29, 2016)

Sigmund Fraud said:


> The lead investigator looks just like my 7yo nephew and lacks gravitas. I can't get past that, despite the excellent supporting cast and quite good storylines and script. It must also be said that it owes an enormous debt to The Ghost Squad which did everything this does but better.



Thank you for The Ghost Squad. I thought I had most of the U.K. crime drama but I don't and I really like the leads acting in other programs I've seen.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 29, 2016)

Dot and Arnott should have had a dance off, like they did in Soul Boy


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 29, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Dot and Arnott should have had a dance off, like they did in Soul Boy




Brilliant!  Was Jimmy Savile on the doors?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 30, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Dot and Arnott should have had a dance off, like they did in Soul Boy




That there is top internet digging  It just needs Kate hula-hooping in at the end and smiting Dot.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 30, 2016)

Excellent! 

I was surprised to discover the other day that the actor who plays Steve is actually Scottish. Top accent work.


----------



## TikkiB (Apr 30, 2016)

Loved that.  My mind is slightly blown by that, plus the fact that film was only made in 2010 and Arnott was playing a 17yr old, and he still looks the same.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 30, 2016)

I wonder what a TV show with Kate Fleming and Catherine from Happy Valley would be like?
I'd defo watch it.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 30, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I was surprised to discover the other day that the actor who plays Steve is actually Scottish. Top accent work.


Ahh! His very odd accent has been troubling me for years.  I had settled on Australian.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I was surprised to discover the other day that the actor who plays Steve is actually Scottish. Top accent work.



Not if you are where I am from.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2016)

I enjoyed that last ep...but all those shitty suited people running reminded me of an ep of the apprentice....and like the apprentice it was a lot of nonsense


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 1, 2016)

The action at the end of happy valley was way more gripping


----------



## Sprocket. (May 3, 2016)

Enjoyed it though not as much as the first two series.
Still think Adrian Dunbar is a very talented actor, be good to see him get more work. Though Craig Parkinson was also good as Dot, felt like punching him through the screen at times.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 4, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I enjoyed that last ep...but all those shitty suited people running reminded me of an ep of the apprentice....and like the apprentice it was a lot of nonsense



That's a strange comparison!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 4, 2016)

Why is it?


----------



## gosub (May 4, 2016)

Most of the death scenes get edited out of the apprentice.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 24, 2017)

This is back on Sunday night. Thandi Newton is the - bent? - cop in this series


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 24, 2017)

The BBC have even given it an upgrade from Wednesday on BBC 2 to Sunday on BBC 1. 
Am anticipating another classic.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 24, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> The BBC have even given it an upgrade from Wednesday on BBC 2 to Sunday on BBC 1.
> Am anticipating another classic.



Sunday is for showing shite like Call the Midwife, hence pub night.

iPlayer it is then


----------



## Supine (Mar 24, 2017)

Woot woot. Looking forward to this. 

Reminds me though, I haven't seen S2 yet.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 24, 2017)

Skinny and sophisticated Thandie Newton may struggle to convince she made it through Hendon. A bit like when David Bowie was a Major in the British Army in Merry Xmas Mr Lawrence. But that's actoring, maybe she will.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 24, 2017)

Ooo yeh - looking forward to this! I have a guaranteed hangover lined up for Sunday so this'll be the perfect end to a day of nausea


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 25, 2017)

this is gonna be class, really enjoyed the first two seasons.  But I agree with an earlier post, maybe not as gritty as Happy Valley.  Especially season 1 of HV.  That is different class.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 25, 2017)

I can't wait for this.


----------



## Mab (Mar 30, 2017)

Line of Duty only became available this March for my area. Fantastic! I'm on series three episode 5. I must admit feeling a tinglely glee when Keely gave that bastard a kicking. I too am waiting for more Happy Valley and the Danish/ Swede The Bridge.


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 17, 2017)

So what do we think of Line of Duty season 4 so far?


----------



## lefteri (Apr 17, 2017)

I watched the first three episodes but can't be arsed continuing - it's lost something, can't quite put my finger on it but somewhere between the acting and the script it just fails to convince


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 17, 2017)

lefteri said:


> I watched the first three episodes but can't be arsed continuing - it's lost something, can't quite put my finger on it but somewhere between the acting and the script it just fails to convince



Yeah I agree. I do still like it. But it's a bit convoluted and all over the place.


----------

